# Mines and Mineral Railways 67km, July 10



## Ian H (30 May 2011)

Cornish events often are not supported as well as they deserve to be, so here's a plug for a short on or off road event with loads of food, run by one of AUK's great names.

www.ukcyclist.co.uk/mines-and-mineral-railways-2011


----------



## david1701 (30 May 2011)

I've thought about this one, it looks cool, but its waaaaay down in Cornwall 

have you done it before, I'm stuck between on and off road routes (cross bike not mtb)


----------



## Ian H (30 May 2011)

No. I'm even further away, over the border in Devon. The organiser's contact details, including email, are on the AUK website: http://www.aukweb.ne...s/detail/11-837

I should add: I've ridden Simon's longer events, and can vouch that he puts on a good show.


----------



## Glover Fan (30 May 2011)

Off road style audax sounds pretty interesting. Though Cornwall is quite a trek.


----------



## david1701 (30 May 2011)

I'm new to audaxes, is it etiquette to email in a begging way for a can I ride the route type emails?


----------



## david1701 (31 May 2011)

sweet my friend with a flat in Fally is still there so I can have a shower after


----------



## Ian H (31 May 2011)

david1701 said:


> I'm new to audaxes, is it etiquette to email in a begging way for a can I ride the route type emails?



So long as you also send money to the value of the entry fee.


----------



## david1701 (1 Jun 2011)

sound


----------



## david1701 (8 Jun 2011)

keeping the thread going, anyone else up for it?


----------



## Ian H (8 Jun 2011)

It should make a pleasant, not-too-strenuous, day out. 

As I mentioned, the organiser is one of the great names of AUK:-

From the Audax UK Handbook

_"1984. Seven AUK members made an international impact with a successful assault on the ultra-long_
_Brindisi-Calais Diagonale. The ‘Brindisi Seven’ were - Mark Brooking, Ray Craig, Peter Crump, Simon_
_Doughty, Simon Jones, Mick Latimer, Jane Ramsdale"_


----------

